# [gelöst] kde4 Dolphin Speichermedien

## flammenflitzer

Hallo

Habe die Woche auf zwei Rechnern ~x86 gentoo mit kde4 installiert. Jetzt habe ich auf meinem ~amd64 neben kde3.5.10 kde4 installiert. 

Allerdings werden mir, im Gegensatz zu den anderen beiden Installationen in der Seitenleiste von Dolphin die Speichermedien nicht angezeigt.

Bei konqueror in kde3 sind sie vorhanden.

Hat jemand eine Idee?

MfG

Kann das mit solid zu tun haben? Oder mit der fstab? Unter kde3 und auf den anderen Rechnern wurden alle vorhandenen Partitionen angezeigt und konnten eingebunden und entfernt werden.Last edited by flammenflitzer on Sun Dec 21, 2008 7:46 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lituxer

Hallo

Warum das so ist kann ich leider auch nicht sagen. Aber bei mir war das auch so.

KDE 3 und 4 nebeneinander brauchen das USE= kdeprefix.  Ich schätze mal, das es irgendwie daran liegt. 

Denn als ich KDE3 entfernt hatte und KDE4 mit -kdeprefix gesetzt hatte, wurde mir auch wieder alles in Dolphin angezeigt.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ich habe auf den anderen Rechnern einmel kde4 mit und einmal ohne Prefix installiert. Die kde3 libs sind auch auf beiden. Liegt vielleicht an Konqueror.

----------

## AWO

Hallo,

sind die User in der Gruppe plugdev?

Gruß AWO

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja.

----------

## AmonAmarth

doofe frage: /etc/init.d/hald start ausgeführt?!

----------

## flammenflitzer

Ja. Neu angeschlossene Geräte werden auch angezeigt.

Im Prinzip sind auch auf beiden Rechnern -mehr oder weniger die gleichen Sachen installiert.

one i.O. flammenflitzer nicht i.O.

```

one linux # cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kde

kde-base/ark

kde-base/bovo

kde-base/dolphin

kde-base/dragonplayer

kde-base/gwenview

kde-base/kalarm

kde-base/kamera

kde-base/kappfinder

kde-base/kapptemplate

kde-base/kate

kde-base/kbattleship

kde-base/kblocks

kde-base/kbounce

kde-base/kbreakout

kde-base/kcalc

kde-base/kcharselect

kde-base/kcmshell

kde-base/kcolorchooser

kde-base/kcron

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kde-l10n

kde-base/kde-menu

kde-base/kde-menu-icons

kde-base/kde-wallpapers

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes

kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers

kde-base/kdebase-cursors

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing

kde-base/kdepim-icons

kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer

kde-base/kdepim-wizards

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons

kde-base/kdesdk-strigi-analyzer

kde-base/kdesu

kde-base/kdf

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/kdiamond

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/kfile

kde-base/kfilereplace

kde-base/kfind

kde-base/kfourinline

kde-base/kiconfinder

kde-base/kinfocenter

kde-base/kiriki

kde-base/kitchensync

kde-base/kjumpingcube

kde-base/klines

kde-base/kmahjongg

kde-base/kmenuedit

kde-base/kmimetypefinder

kde-base/kmines

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/knetattach

kde-base/knetworkconf

kde-base/kolf

kde-base/kollision

kde-base/kolourpaint

kde-base/kommander

kde-base/kompare

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kopete

kde-base/kpasswdserver

kde-base/kpat

kde-base/kreadconfig

kde-base/kreversi

kde-base/ksame

kde-base/kscd

kde-base/kscreensaver

kde-base/kshisen

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/ksplash

kde-base/kstart

kde-base/kstartperf

kde-base/kstartupconfig

kde-base/kstyles

kde-base/ksudoku

kde-base/ksysguard

kde-base/ksystemlog

kde-base/ksystraycmd

kde-base/kteatime

kde-base/ktimer

kde-base/ktimetracker

kde-base/ktouch

kde-base/kuiserver

kde-base/kuiviewer

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins

kde-base/kuser

kde-base/kweather

kde-base/kwin

kde-base/libkdcraw

kde-base/libkexiv2

kde-base/lokalize

kde-base/lskat

kde-base/mimelib

kde-base/nsplugins

kde-base/okteta

kde-base/okular

kde-base/parley

kde-base/phonon-xine

kde-base/plasma-apps

kde-base/plasma-workspace

kde-base/renamedlg-plugins

kde-base/solid-hardware

kde-base/soliduiserver

kde-base/sweeper

kde-base/systemsettings

kde-misc/knetworkmanager

kde-misc/lancelot-menu

kde-misc/powerdevil

net-wireless/kdebluetooth4

x11-themes/gtk-engines-kde4

one linux #
```

```

flammenflitzer olaf # cat /var/lib/portage/world | grep kde

kde-base/akonadi

kde-base/amor

kde-base/ark

kde-base/bovo

kde-base/dolphin

kde-base/dragonplayer

kde-base/gwenview

kde-base/juk

kde-base/kaddressbook

kde-base/kalarm

kde-base/kamera

kde-base/kandy

kde-base/kappfinder

kde-base/kapptemplate

kde-base/kate

kde-base/kbattleship

kde-base/kblocks

kde-base/kbreakout

kde-base/kcalc

kde-base/kcharselect

kde-base/kcheckpass

kde-base/kcminit

kde-base/kcmshell

kde-base/kcolorchooser

kde-base/kcontrol

kde-base/kcron

kde-base/kde-i18n

kde-base/kde-l10n

kde-base/kde-menu

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-colorschemes

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes

kde-base/kdeaccounts-plugin

kde-base/kdeartwork-colorschemes

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons

kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers

kde-base/kdebase-cursors

kde-base/kdebase-data

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves

kde-base/kdebase-startkde

kde-base/kdegraphics-strigi-analyzer

kde-base/kdelibs

kde-base/kdelibs:3.5

kde-base/kdemaildir

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing

kde-base/kdepasswd

kde-base/kdepim-icons

kde-base/kdepim-kresources

kde-base/kdepim-strigi-analyzer

kde-base/kdepim-wizards

kde-base/kdeplasma-addons

kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves

kde-base/kdesdk-misc

kde-base/kdesdk-scripts

kde-base/kdesdk-strigi-analyzer

kde-base/kdessh

kde-base/kdesu

kde-base/kdf

kde-base/kdialog

kde-base/kdiamond

kde-base/kdm

kde-base/kdnssd

kde-base/keditbookmarks

kde-base/kfile

kde-base/kfilereplace

kde-base/kfind

kde-base/kfloppy

kde-base/kfourinline

kde-base/kgamma

kde-base/kget

kde-base/kgpg

kde-base/khelpcenter

kde-base/khotkeys

kde-base/kiconfinder

kde-base/kinfocenter

kde-base/kioclient

kde-base/kiriki

kde-base/kitchensync

kde-base/kjumpingcube

kde-base/klines

kde-base/klinkstatus

kde-base/kmahjongg

kde-base/kmail

kde-base/kmailcvt

kde-base/kmenuedit

kde-base/kmimetypefinder

kde-base/kmines

kde-base/kmix

kde-base/knetattach

kde-base/knetworkconf

kde-base/knewsticker

kde-base/knewstuff

kde-base/kolourpaint

kde-base/kommander

kde-base/kompare

kde-base/konq-plugins

kde-base/konqueror

kde-base/konsole

kde-base/kontact

kde-base/kopete

kde-base/korganizer

kde-base/korganizer:3.5

kde-base/kpasswdserver

kde-base/kpat

kde-base/kpercentage

kde-base/kreadconfig

kde-base/kreversi

kde-base/krfb

kde-base/ksame

kde-base/kscd

kde-base/kscreensaver

kde-base/kshisen

kde-base/ksirk

kde-base/ksmserver

kde-base/ksnapshot

kde-base/ksnapshot:3.5

kde-base/kstart

kde-base/kstartperf

kde-base/ksudoku

kde-base/ksysguard

kde-base/ksystemlog

kde-base/ksystraycmd

kde-base/kteatime

kde-base/ktimer

kde-base/ktimetracker

kde-base/ktnef

kde-base/ktnef:3.5

kde-base/ktouch

kde-base/ktux

kde-base/kubrick

kde-base/kuiserver

kde-base/kuiviewer

kde-base/kurifilter-plugins

kde-base/kuser

kde-base/kweather

kde-base/kwin

kde-base/kwrite

kde-base/kxsldbg

kde-base/libkcddb

kde-base/libkcddb:3.5

kde-base/libkdcraw

kde-base/libkdeedu

kde-base/libkdegames

kde-base/libkdepim

kde-base/libkexiv2

kde-base/libkholidays

kde-base/libkonq

kde-base/lokalize

kde-base/lskat

kde-base/mimelib

kde-base/networkstatus

kde-base/nsplugins

kde-base/okteta

kde-base/okular

kde-base/parley

kde-base/qimageblitz

kde-base/renamedlg-plugins

kde-base/solid-hardware

kde-base/superkaramba

kde-base/svgpart

kde-base/sweeper

kde-base/systemsettings

kde-misc/filelight

kde-misc/kcountdown

kde-misc/kdiff3

kde-misc/kleansweep

kde-misc/kpar2

kde-misc/krename

kde-misc/kshutdown

kde-misc/kshutdown:kde-4

kde-misc/tellico

sci-calculators/qalculate-kde

flammenflitzer olaf #
```

```
one tmp # emerge --info

Portage 2.1.6 (default/linux/x86/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r5 i686)                                                  =================================================================         System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r5-i686-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_T5900_@_2.20GHz-with-glibc2.0                                                

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 12 Dec 2008 17:40:01 +0000                        app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33                                              dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6                                     dev-lang/python:     2.4.4-r13, 2.5.2-r7                                  dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2                                                sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                            sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2                                          sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2                                        sys-devel/automake:  1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1              sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                              sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                            sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26                                               virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                            ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="x86"                                                     CBUILD="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                CFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                            CHOST="i686-pc-linux-gnu"                                                 CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                                     CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                            

CXXFLAGS="-O2 -march=i686 -pipe"                                          DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                          EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"                                      FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                      GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"                                             

LANG="de_DE.utf8"                                                         LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                         LINGUAS="de"                                                              PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                            PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                 PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                    PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local"                               SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"                            USE="3dnow 3dnowext X a52 aac aalib acl acpi alsa berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdaudio cddb cdr cli cracklib crypt cups custom-cflags dbus device-mapper disk-partition dri dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss encode evo exif fam firefox flac fortran gdbm gif gpm graphviz gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 imagemagick imlib ipod ipv6 isdnlog java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeprefix laptop ldap libnotify mad midi mikmod mmx mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musicbrainz ncurses nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png ppds pppd python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime raw readline reflection sdl session smartcard spell spl sqlite sse sse2 ssl ssse3 startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd test theora tiff truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 visualization vorbis wavpack win32codecs wmf x264 x86 xml xorg xv xvid xvmc zlib" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1 emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshotpanasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template toshiba_pdrm11 jl2005a topfield" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev keyboard mouse joystick" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="fbdev nv nvidia tdfx v4l vesa vga"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, LC_ALL, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS 

```

```

flammenflitzer olaf # emerge --info 

Portage 2.1.6 (default/linux/amd64/2008.0/desktop, gcc-4.1.2, glibc-2.6.1-r0, 2.6.27-gentoo-r3 x86_64)

=================================================================                                     

System uname: Linux-2.6.27-gentoo-r3-x86_64-Intel-R-_Core-TM-2_Duo_CPU_E6750_@_2.66GHz-with-glibc2.2.5

Timestamp of tree: Sat, 13 Dec 2008 16:30:01 +0000                                                    

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p33                                                                          

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7-r1, 2.1.6                                                                 

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r7                                                                         

dev-python/pycrypto: 2.0.1-r6                                                                         

dev-util/cmake:      2.6.2                                                                            

sys-apps/baselayout: 1.12.11.1                                                                        

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2                                                                      

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.61-r2                                                                    

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.6.3, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.2                                 

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r3                                                                          

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4                                                                        

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26                                                                           

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.27-r2                                                                        

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64"                                                                               

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                          

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                                 

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"                                                                           

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/kde/4.1/env /usr/kde/4.1/share/config /usr/kde/4.1/shutdown /usr/share/config"                                                                                                                                         

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/ca-certificates.conf /etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/splash /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"                                                                                                                     

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -pipe -fomit-frame-pointer"                                                                                                  

DISTDIR="/usr/portage/distfiles"                                                                                                                         

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--alphabetical"                                                                                                                     

FEATURES="distlocks fixpackages parallel-fetch protect-owned sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch"                                           

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://mirrors.sec.informatik.tu-darmstadt.de/gentoo/ http://linux.rz.ruhr-uni-bochum.de/download/gentoo-mirror/ http://ftp.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo"                                                                                                                                   

LANG="de_DE.utf8"                                                                                                                                        

LC_ALL="de_DE.utf8"                                                                                                                                      

LDFLAGS="-Wl,-O1"                                                                                                                                        

LINGUAS="de"                                                                                                                                             

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"                                                                                                                           

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"                                                                                                                    

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"                                                                                                                                

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"                                                                                                                                   

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="/usr/local/overlays/local"                                                                                                              

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="64bit 7zip X Xaw3d a52 aac aalib ace acl acpi alsa amd64 amrnb automount berkdb bluetooth branding bzip2 cairo cdb cddb cdparanoia cdr cdrom cli colordiff cpudetection cracklib crypt css cups dbus de_tvtoday dhcp disk-partition divx dmi dolby-record-switch dri dvb dvbplayer dvd dvdr dvdread eds emboss emovix encode evo exif fam fame ffmpeg firefox flac fortran fuse gdbm gif gmedia gnome gphoto2 gpm gstreamer gtk hal iconv ieee1394 ipv6 isdnlog java joystick jpeg jpeg2k kde kdeenablefinal kdehiddenvisibility kdeprefix ldap libnotify libsamplerate lirc lm_sensors mad matroska midi mikmod mjpeg mmx mngmp3 mpeg mplayer mudflap multilib musepack musicbrainz ncurses nemesi nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin ogg opengl openmp pam pcre pdf perl png pnm ppds pppd pulseaudio python qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime readline recode reflection rtc sdl session shorten spell spl sse sse2 ssl startup-notification svg sysfs tcpd test theora tiff transcode truetype unicode usb v4l v4l2 vcd vorbis winbind x264 xanim xine xinerama xml xorg xv xvid xvmc yv12 zlib zvbi" ALSA_CARDS="ali5451 als4000 atiixp atiixp-modem bt87x ca0106 cmipci emu10k1x ens1370 ens1371 es1938 es1968 fm801 hda-intel intel8x0 intel8x0m maestro3 trident usb-audio via82xx via82xx-modem ymfpci" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mmap_emul mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_iduserdir usertrack vhost_alias" CAMERAS="adc65 agfa_cl20 aox barbie canon casio_qv clicksmart310 digigr8 digita dimagev dimera3500 directory enigma13 fuji gsmart300 hp215 iclick jamcam jd11 jl2005a kodak_dc120 kodak_dc210 kodak_dc240 kodak_dc3200 kodak_ez200 konica konica_qm150 largan lg_gsm mars mustek panasonic_coolshot panasonic_dc1000 panasonic_dc1580 panasonic_l859 pccam300 pccam600 polaroid_pdc320 polaroid_pdc640 polaroid_pdc700 ptp2 ricoh ricoh_g3 samsung sierra sipix_blink sip sipix_blink2 sipix_web2 smal sonix sony_dscf1 sony_dscf55 soundvision spca50x sq905 stv0674 stv0680 sx330z template topfield toshiba_pdrm11" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="keyboard joystick mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="de" LIRC_DEVICES="devinput" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv v4l v4l2 vesa vga fbdev"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, FFLAGS, INSTALL_MASK, MAKEOPTS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

----------

## flammenflitzer

 *lituxer wrote:*   

> Hallo
> 
> Warum das so ist kann ich leider auch nicht sagen. Aber bei mir war das auch so.
> 
> KDE 3 und 4 nebeneinander brauchen das USE= kdeprefix.  Ich schätze mal, das es irgendwie daran liegt. 
> ...

 Habe ich gemacht. Hat nichts gebracht.

----------

## flammenflitzer

Hat das vielleicht mit solid zu tun?

----------

## flammenflitzer

Lag an hal. Bin jetzt mit hal zur letzten stabilen Version zurück und in der Seitenleiste werden alle vorhandenen Partitionen angezeigt und lassen sich ein und ausbinden.

MfG

----------

